# does HK's public health care system cover prescription drugs?



## homdel (Sep 30, 2011)

hi there, i know HK has an excellent public health care system. however, i am not sure if prescription drug is covered for those who have chronicle conditions. thanks a bunch for any advice!!


----------



## homdel (Sep 30, 2011)

*Can someone please comment?*

This is an important question to me. Thx.


----------

